# sleeping?



## shalan123 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!I have a question. I just bought Mikes cd's, and I feel that they are already working. Which is wonderful







. However, I sleep in every session. I'm now on day 17 and I havent been able to stay awake through session 2. I've woken up half way through to hear him talking about visualizing things. This worries me that I'm not getting the full effects. I know its okay to fall asleep, but I'm supposed to visualize the stuff too right? Hes so relaxing that I just cant stay awake. I do also listen to them at night, before bed. Which might add to the falling asleep part. I dont know, someone let me know if this is okay? Any suggestions. Thanks a ton!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It is fine Shalan.. don't worry. Here is an excerpt from what Mike has to say about falling asleep in the FAQ thread thumbtacked on the very top of the CBT/Hypno forum page:"_*Being Asleep or "Drifting" during Visualizations *No worries on the visualisation. visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphors are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping. when you drift in and out, it seems that you are not really asleep but in the state of receptivity needed. Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow._"Enjoy! BQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I have had a problem sleeping for many years now.Takes me hours to fall asleep and then I wake constantly because I have bladder issue's. Need to use the bathroom about 3 times a night.Do these Tapes make you fall asleep ? If so , How does it induce sleep ? This might be real interesting to try.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No that program is for IBS and the main purpose of it is to ease & treat IBS symptoms. However Mike also has created an Insomnia CD. Check his site ("Healthy Audio") out:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/homeAll the bestBQ


----------

